# Found Answer To Sheet Problem



## wheelertrish (Jul 11, 2006)

DH and I just brought home our 23RS outback on 7/22/06. I had measured the mattresses at the dealership and went shopping for sheets only to discover that even RV stores did not sell sheets that size.

I searched on the internet and found a pattern for fitted sheets, it wasn't quite right but with a little adjustment I ended up with something that worked. I bought 2 Queen flat sheets and pillow cases and just used one of the flat sheets for the fabric for my fitted sheet. The pattern is so easy! And the sheet turned out as nicely fitted as store bought. Yay...

Trish


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

wheelertrish said:


> DH and I just brought home our 23RS outback on 7/22/06. I had measured the mattresses at the dealership and went shopping for sheets only to discover that even RV stores did not sell sheets that size.
> 
> I searched on the internet and found a pattern for fitted sheets, it wasn't quite right but with a little adjustment I ended up with something that worked. I bought 2 Queen flat sheets and pillow cases and just used one of the flat sheets for the fabric for my fitted sheet. The pattern is so easy! And the sheet turned out as nicely fitted as store bought. Yay...
> 
> Trish


We just got a 23RS 10 days ago and picked up sheets at Camping World. Are you talking about the front and rear queen beds? Those are known as "short queens" and measure 60x75" The sheets fit OK but aren't real deep, so with the topper on, it's a bit tight. They're also a cotton / polyester blend so not real soft. I figure we probably could have made do with regular old queen sheets and tucked them in!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> DH and I just brought home our 23RS outback on 7/22/06. I had measured the mattresses at the dealership and went shopping for sheets only to discover that even RV stores did not sell sheets that size.
> 
> I searched on the internet and found a pattern for fitted sheets, it wasn't quite right but with a little adjustment I ended up with something that worked. I bought 2 Queen flat sheets and pillow cases and just used one of the flat sheets for the fabric for my fitted sheet. The pattern is so easy! And the sheet turned out as nicely fitted as store bought. Yay...
> 
> Trish


We just got a 23RS 10 days ago and picked up sheets at Camping World. Are you talking about the front and rear queen beds? Those are known as "short queens" and measure 60x75" The sheets fit OK but aren't real deep, so with the topper on, it's a bit tight. They're also a cotton / polyester blend so not real soft. I figure we probably could have made do with regular old queen sheets and tucked them in!
[/quote]

I would love to see the pattern...can you post it or a link to it?

I bought a set of 330 thread count egyptian cotton sheets at Bed Bath and beyond...the ends of the sheets are 18 inches or so of elastic fabric in the same color...they were made by a bedding company and sold for 198.00 I found them marked 89.99 and they scanned at 39.99 and I had a 20 per cent off coupon so I paid around 32.00 plus tax.







They fit nice and snug on my short queen and also on my regular queen. I think thy were made by Serta or Perfect Sleeper. They feel wonderful!


----------



## wheelertrish (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Insomniak!

Oops, my bad. You're right, it is the Queen size you can buy at the RV place, it was the BUNK size I couldn't find anywhere. I am soooo anal (can I say that word on here?- hee hee) that I want all my bedding to match, plus I don't like that scratchy 175 thread ct. or whatever they are selling. I want what I want, in the shade that I want it. I made the Queen first and I am in the process of making the second Queen and the bunk to match now. The beauty of this pattern is you can take into account any mattress topper you put on in your measurements and have it fit perfectly over it.

countrygirl,

Measure your mattress for length, width and depth. Write them down.

Take length measurement and add twice the depth of the mattress plus 4" for casing and ease of fit.

Take your width measurement and add twice the depth of the mattress plus 4" for casing and ease of fit.

This is the length and width your fabric should be. (short Queen= 91 X 77 and sm. bunk= 86 X 40)

On ea. corner cut out a square the depth of the mattress plus 2". If it is a 4" mattress, measure 6" in and 6" down. Do this on all four corners.

With right sides together, stich corner seams. Stitch again 1/4" away from first seam, these corners take a lot of stress.

Serge outer edges around entire sheet or turn under 1/4" and stitch.

On ea. corner measure 6" either side of corner seam. Turn under 1" and stitch casing closed for elastic.

Insert 6" of 1/2" elastic in ea. corner and stitch down ends. (I put a safety pin through one end of elastic to thread it through the casing and remove it right before I stitch the second end down).

You're done!

If you have any questions feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi Wheelertrish action

Welcome to Outbackers! It's so nice to have someone else here with a flair for interior design improvements. I think Countrygirl and I need some new ideas, keep 'em coming please









Dawn sunny


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> DH and I just brought home our 23RS outback on 7/22/06. I had measured the mattresses at the dealership and went shopping for sheets only to discover that even RV stores did not sell sheets that size.
> 
> I searched on the internet and found a pattern for fitted sheets, it wasn't quite right but with a little adjustment I ended up with something that worked. I bought 2 Queen flat sheets and pillow cases and just used one of the flat sheets for the fabric for my fitted sheet. The pattern is so easy! And the sheet turned out as nicely fitted as store bought. Yay...
> 
> Trish


We just got a 23RS 10 days ago and picked up sheets at Camping World. Are you talking about the front and rear queen beds? Those are known as "short queens" and measure 60x75" The sheets fit OK but aren't real deep, so with the topper on, it's a bit tight. They're also a cotton / polyester blend so not real soft. I figure we probably could have made do with regular old queen sheets and tucked them in!
[/quote]

I would love to see the pattern...can you post it or a link to it?

I bought a set of 330 thread count egyptian cotton sheets at Bed Bath and beyond...the ends of the sheets are 18 inches or so of elastic fabric in the same color...they were made by a bedding company and sold for 198.00 I found them marked 89.99 and they scanned at 39.99 and I had a 20 per cent off coupon so I paid around 32.00 plus tax.







They fit nice and snug on my short queen and also on my regular queen. I think thy were made by Serta or Perfect Sleeper. They feel wonderful!
[/quote]
What?? Whaaaaattttt??? You go girl!! That counts as a major shopping slam-dunk-a-roonie!! My wife would kill me if she saw your post (and she loves BB&







.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> I bought a set of 330 thread count egyptian cotton sheets at Bed Bath and beyond...the ends of the sheets are 18 inches or so of elastic fabric in the same color...they were made by a bedding company and sold for 198.00 I found them marked 89.99 and they scanned at 39.99 and I had a 20 per cent off coupon so I paid around 32.00 plus tax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHOA!! Talk about sleeping in luxury while camping!!! That was a MAJOR find, and such a comfy one! I love the high thread count sheets, and I love to find bargains! You did good, girl!!








Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> I bought a set of 330 thread count egyptian cotton sheets at Bed Bath and beyond...the ends of the sheets are 18 inches or so of elastic fabric in the same color...they were made by a bedding company and sold for 198.00 I found them marked 89.99 and they scanned at 39.99 and I had a 20 per cent off coupon so I paid around 32.00 plus tax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW that was a great deal there can't complain about that price









Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> DH and I just brought home our 23RS outback on 7/22/06. I had measured the mattresses at the dealership and went shopping for sheets only to discover that even RV stores did not sell sheets that size.
> 
> I searched on the internet and found a pattern for fitted sheets, it wasn't quite right but with a little adjustment I ended up with something that worked. I bought 2 Queen flat sheets and pillow cases and just used one of the flat sheets for the fabric for my fitted sheet. The pattern is so easy! And the sheet turned out as nicely fitted as store bought. Yay...
> 
> Trish


We just got a 23RS 10 days ago and picked up sheets at Camping World. Are you talking about the front and rear queen beds? Those are known as "short queens" and measure 60x75" The sheets fit OK but aren't real deep, so with the topper on, it's a bit tight. They're also a cotton / polyester blend so not real soft. I figure we probably could have made do with regular old queen sheets and tucked them in!
[/quote]

I would love to see the pattern...can you post it or a link to it?

I bought a set of 330 thread count egyptian cotton sheets at Bed Bath and beyond...the ends of the sheets are 18 inches or so of elastic fabric in the same color...they were made by a bedding company and sold for 198.00 I found them marked 89.99 and they scanned at 39.99 and I had a 20 per cent off coupon so I paid around 32.00 plus tax.







They fit nice and snug on my short queen and also on my regular queen. I think thy were made by Serta or Perfect Sleeper. They feel wonderful!
[/quote]

How long ago did you find those sheets country girl? I think I need to check them out!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We had sheets that I modified to fit our beds in the popup, king size, and didn't really want to buy new ones when we had good ones, so just took safety pins to get the approximate size, and then re-modified the sheets for the OB. We are truly spoiled as I also put pockets in the bottom of the top sheets.


----------



## wheelertrish (Jul 11, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> We had sheets that I modified to fit our beds in the popup, king size, and didn't really want to buy new ones when we had good ones, so just took safety pins to get the approximate size, and then re-modified the sheets for the OB. We are truly spoiled as I also put pockets in the bottom of the top sheets.


Hey Lady Di!

My hubby was wanting an idea for how to keep the top sheet down without sewing it to the fitted sheet and that sounds like a good idea.

Trish


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> DH and I just brought home our 23RS outback on 7/22/06. I had measured the mattresses at the dealership and went shopping for sheets only to discover that even RV stores did not sell sheets that size.
> 
> I searched on the internet and found a pattern for fitted sheets, it wasn't quite right but with a little adjustment I ended up with something that worked. I bought 2 Queen flat sheets and pillow cases and just used one of the flat sheets for the fabric for my fitted sheet. The pattern is so easy! And the sheet turned out as nicely fitted as store bought. Yay...
> 
> Trish


We just got a 23RS 10 days ago and picked up sheets at Camping World. Are you talking about the front and rear queen beds? Those are known as "short queens" and measure 60x75" The sheets fit OK but aren't real deep, so with the topper on, it's a bit tight. They're also a cotton / polyester blend so not real soft. I figure we probably could have made do with regular old queen sheets and tucked them in!
[/quote]

I would love to see the pattern...can you post it or a link to it?

I bought a set of 330 thread count egyptian cotton sheets at Bed Bath and beyond...the ends of the sheets are 18 inches or so of elastic fabric in the same color...they were made by a bedding company and sold for 198.00 I found them marked 89.99 and they scanned at 39.99 and I had a 20 per cent off coupon so I paid around 32.00 plus tax.







They fit nice and snug on my short queen and also on my regular queen. I think thy were made by Serta or Perfect Sleeper. They feel wonderful!
[/quote]

How long ago did you find those sheets country girl? I think I need to check them out!
[/quote]

Hey Tawnya...It was about 2 weeks ago this past Saturday...I remember now..it was my pay day. I am kicking myself cause I should have bought the last set they had...I may need to go see if they are still there.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

wheelertrish said:


> We had sheets that I modified to fit our beds in the popup, king size, and didn't really want to buy new ones when we had good ones, so just took safety pins to get the approximate size, and then re-modified the sheets for the OB. We are truly spoiled as I also put pockets in the bottom of the top sheets.


Another great idea!


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

We won't pick up our Outback for a couple more weeks so I can't comment about sheets for the queen beds but I can comment about high thread count sheets. My wife and I have tried numerous sheet sets over the years from 220 thread Percale to 440 Cotton Sateen on up. What we have settled on are cotton sateen sheet sets with a minimum thread count of 750. They are absolutely glorious! When you consider how much time you spend sleeping in your life buying one or two high quality sheet sets makes a lot of sense. We have purchased numerous sheet sets on www.smartbargains.com and have had great luck with them. If you keep your eyes open you can find complete sets for as little as $49.99. They have specials periodically as well. Believe me, once you try high thread count sheets you will not go back.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

my wife got ares from campin world seem to work out great good luck kenny


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> DH and I just brought home our 23RS outback on 7/22/06. I had measured the mattresses at the dealership and went shopping for sheets only to discover that even RV stores did not sell sheets that size.
> 
> I searched on the internet and found a pattern for fitted sheets, it wasn't quite right but with a little adjustment I ended up with something that worked. I bought 2 Queen flat sheets and pillow cases and just used one of the flat sheets for the fabric for my fitted sheet. The pattern is so easy! And the sheet turned out as nicely fitted as store bought. Yay...
> 
> Trish


We just got a 23RS 10 days ago and picked up sheets at Camping World. Are you talking about the front and rear queen beds? Those are known as "short queens" and measure 60x75" The sheets fit OK but aren't real deep, so with the topper on, it's a bit tight. They're also a cotton / polyester blend so not real soft. I figure we probably could have made do with regular old queen sheets and tucked them in!
[/quote]

I would love to see the pattern...can you post it or a link to it?

I bought a set of 330 thread count egyptian cotton sheets at Bed Bath and beyond...the ends of the sheets are 18 inches or so of elastic fabric in the same color...they were made by a bedding company and sold for 198.00 I found them marked 89.99 and they scanned at 39.99 and I had a 20 per cent off coupon so I paid around 32.00 plus tax.







They fit nice and snug on my short queen and also on my regular queen. I think thy were made by Serta or Perfect Sleeper. They feel wonderful!
[/quote]

How long ago did you find those sheets country girl? I think I need to check them out!
[/quote]

Hey Tawnya...It was about 2 weeks ago this past Saturday...I remember now..it was my pay day. I am kicking myself cause I should have bought the last set they had...I may need to go see if they are still there.
[/quote]
I'll look here too....if I find em, I 'll sell em to ya for 89.99


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> DH and I just brought home our 23RS outback on 7/22/06. I had measured the mattresses at the dealership and went shopping for sheets only to discover that even RV stores did not sell sheets that size.
> 
> I searched on the internet and found a pattern for fitted sheets, it wasn't quite right but with a little adjustment I ended up with something that worked. I bought 2 Queen flat sheets and pillow cases and just used one of the flat sheets for the fabric for my fitted sheet. The pattern is so easy! And the sheet turned out as nicely fitted as store bought. Yay...
> 
> Trish


We just got a 23RS 10 days ago and picked up sheets at Camping World. Are you talking about the front and rear queen beds? Those are known as "short queens" and measure 60x75" The sheets fit OK but aren't real deep, so with the topper on, it's a bit tight. They're also a cotton / polyester blend so not real soft. I figure we probably could have made do with regular old queen sheets and tucked them in!
[/quote]

I would love to see the pattern...can you post it or a link to it?

I bought a set of 330 thread count egyptian cotton sheets at Bed Bath and beyond...the ends of the sheets are 18 inches or so of elastic fabric in the same color...they were made by a bedding company and sold for 198.00 I found them marked 89.99 and they scanned at 39.99 and I had a 20 per cent off coupon so I paid around 32.00 plus tax.







They fit nice and snug on my short queen and also on my regular queen. I think thy were made by Serta or Perfect Sleeper. They feel wonderful!
[/quote]

How long ago did you find those sheets country girl? I think I need to check them out!
[/quote]

Hey Tawnya...It was about 2 weeks ago this past Saturday...I remember now..it was my pay day. I am kicking myself cause I should have bought the last set they had...I may need to go see if they are still there.
[/quote]
I'll look here too....if I find em, I 'll sell em to ya for 89.99















[/quote]

Hey Tawnya...the mailman came with a box today....I was surprised that it was not my gift of sheets from you....maybe Monday!
T


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> DH and I just brought home our 23RS outback on 7/22/06. I had measured the mattresses at the dealership and went shopping for sheets only to discover that even RV stores did not sell sheets that size.
> 
> I searched on the internet and found a pattern for fitted sheets, it wasn't quite right but with a little adjustment I ended up with something that worked. I bought 2 Queen flat sheets and pillow cases and just used one of the flat sheets for the fabric for my fitted sheet. The pattern is so easy! And the sheet turned out as nicely fitted as store bought. Yay...
> 
> Trish


We just got a 23RS 10 days ago and picked up sheets at Camping World. Are you talking about the front and rear queen beds? Those are known as "short queens" and measure 60x75" The sheets fit OK but aren't real deep, so with the topper on, it's a bit tight. They're also a cotton / polyester blend so not real soft. I figure we probably could have made do with regular old queen sheets and tucked them in!
[/quote]

I would love to see the pattern...can you post it or a link to it?

I bought a set of 330 thread count egyptian cotton sheets at Bed Bath and beyond...the ends of the sheets are 18 inches or so of elastic fabric in the same color...they were made by a bedding company and sold for 198.00 I found them marked 89.99 and they scanned at 39.99 and I had a 20 per cent off coupon so I paid around 32.00 plus tax.







They fit nice and snug on my short queen and also on my regular queen. I think thy were made by Serta or Perfect Sleeper. They feel wonderful!
[/quote]

How long ago did you find those sheets country girl? I think I need to check them out!
[/quote]

Hey Tawnya...It was about 2 weeks ago this past Saturday...I remember now..it was my pay day. I am kicking myself cause I should have bought the last set they had...I may need to go see if they are still there.
[/quote]
I'll look here too....if I find em, I 'll sell em to ya for 89.99















[/quote]

Hey Tawnya...the mailman came with a box today....I was surprised that it was not my gift of sheets from you....maybe Monday!
T
[/quote]
which Monday??????????????????//


----------

